# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  کمک کنید خیلی نیاز دارم:برنامه Auto save به صورت چند نخی

## سارامجیدی

باید یه برنامه بنویسم که عمل Auto save  رو پیاده سازی کنه که البته باید از برنامه نویسی چند نخی استفاده کنم.بهش نیاز خیلی فوری دارم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.کمکم کنید لطفا...

----------


## manvaputra

> باید یه برنامه بنویسم که عمل Auto save  رو پیاده سازی کنه......


میشه توضیح بیشتری بدید؟؟

----------


## سارامجیدی

ما داخل خیلی از نرم افزارها مثل Word هم یه همچین چیزی داریم،که برنامه داره کار خودش رو میکنه اما در یک زمان خاصی عمل ذخیره شدن داکیومنت به صورت خودکار انجام میشه.میدونم که این کار رو باید با برنامه نویسی چند نخی و با استفاده از نخها پیاده سازی کرد اما نمیدونم دقیقا باید چیکار کنم.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
دقیقا درست حدث زدید این کار باید با استفاده از thread صورت گیرد .

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ncy/index.html
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124632

----------


## سارامجیدی

ممنونم اما من مباحث مقدماتی مربوط به برنامه نویسی چند نخی رو میدونم اما برای انجام این پروژه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...اگه میشه یه راهنمایی چیزی...

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
شما باید یک Thread برای نرم افزار خود تعریف کنید و مثلابرای مدت 10 دقیقه این Thread را sleep کنید و سپس در متد Run آن Thread عملیات Save را قرار دهید .

----------


## javaphantom

> ممنونم اما من مباحث مقدماتی مربوط به برنامه نویسی چند نخی رو میدونم اما برای انجام این پروژه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...اگه میشه یه راهنمایی چیزی...


شما چقدر با برنامه نویسی نخی  آشنا هستید؟
اونم با جاوا.

الگوریتمی که می توتنم بهتون پیشنهاد کنم این است که یک flag مثلا از نوع boolean در نظر بگیرد بعد بعد از هر زمانی که خواستید که از طریق این (زمانی که خواستید)Thread.sleep هر بار چک کنید وضیت flga رو در صورتی که مثلا ture بود متدود save رو صداکنید بعد flag رو به حالت false ببرید. اینجوری در آینده کنترل بیشتری روی عمل save دارید.

در ضمن برنامه نویسی نخی یعنی چی؟ به این نوع برنامه نویسی می گن Thread programming

----------


## سارامجیدی

> شما چقدر با برنامه نویسی نخی  آشنا هستید؟
> اونم با جاوا.
> در ضمن برنامه نویسی نخی یعنی چی؟ به این نوع برنامه نویسی می گن Thread programming


سلام از راهنمایی هاتون ممنون
اما من خیلی کم با برنامه نویسی در جاوا آشنام در واقع فقط مفاهیم MultiThread programming  رو میدونم اگه یه سورس آماده داشته باشین بهم بدین تا ازش ایده بگیرم ممنون میشم...
خواهش میکنم کارم خیلی گیره...

----------


## سارامجیدی

کسی نبود کمکم کنه
java developer های عزیز لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام

لینک هایی که من بهتون دادم مثال هم داره. اگه توی وب هم جستجو کنید کلی مثال پیدا می کنید .

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز برای شروع به نظر من سعی کن کدهای مربوط به بخش save کردن رو در قالب یه ترد پیاده سازی کنی و در برنامت هرجا که نیاز به عملیات هست ترد رو صدا بزنی. ایجاد ترد رو هم استاد عزیز آقا سعید تو لینکایی که بهتون داده نشون داده.

----------


## سارامجیدی

باتشکر از پاسخ هاتون
اون طوری که متوجه شدم باید عمل save  رو در متد Run از اینترفیس Runnable انجام بدم
واین متد رو هر چن ثانیه یک بار فراخوانی کنم
اما
عمل Save رو چجوری انجام بدم
معذرت میخوام اگه سوالاتم خیلی ساده اند... :خجالت:

----------


## manvaputra

> عمل Save رو چجوری انجام بدم


این بستگی به ساختار برنامتون داره شما از کجا و چی رو می خواین save کنید؟

----------


## سارامجیدی

فرض کنید یه فایل متنی رو قراره ذخیره کنم
و در ضمن یه جوری باشه که هنگامی که عمل Save داره انجام میشه کاربر متوجه این عمل بشه

----------

